# A nice gift



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 3, 2020)

The dive shop owner I've taught for these many years was kind enough to gift me this bottle, which was gifted to him years ago by a chap who claimed it was pulled from a wreck in Barbados. Inquiries have suggested it's circa 1800's ( likely 1820ish ), and is an English wine bottle. In any case, it looks great on the mantle!


----------



## Skadman4 (Jun 3, 2020)

Looks like the rum bottles from Pirates of the Caribbean movie! 

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 3, 2020)

Skadman4 said:


> Looks like the rum bottles from Pirates of the Caribbean movie!
> 
> Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


You’re right! I thought it would be an ale bottle, but apparently, the “push-up” in the base is indicative of a wine bottle from that era / country.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

Shiver me timbers!  Beautiful she be.


----------



## Skadman4 (Jun 3, 2020)

Wine/ rum... both a headache in which ever bottle they come in, lol. Still a very cool history and bottle to have. I'd love to have been everywhere and seen all that it has, image the stories!

Sent from my SM-S260DL using Tapatalk


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 3, 2020)

If that bottle could talk is right.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 3, 2020)

Definitely some sexy hour glass curves going on. I cherish any black glass I find.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 3, 2020)

There's still some coral encrustation inside, around the edge of the base; I'm hesitant to fill it full of rum & toss a swally - I might wake up with a peg leg & a parrot on my shoulder!


----------



## Harry Pristis (Jun 3, 2020)

It is a very nice gift!  Wine was the common drink in that day, though such bottles, no doubt, were re-used for other drink.  The kick-up accommodated the pontil scar.  AFAIK, the British had no form tradition for wine; they filled their bottles from casks of French wine, or they drank wine from French wine bottles.  I think the bottle dates to about 1800, base on the lip finish.  By the 1820s these bottles were being produced in 3-piece molds.


----------



## DeepSeaDan (Jun 4, 2020)

Harry, thank you for that education!


----------

